# New "Most Users Ever Online" Record today!



## Moogey

Congratulations to WR for making a new record!



> Most users ever online was 3,615, Today at 11:05 AM.


WOOHOO!

We have this wonderful community and the wonderful staff (Mike & the mods) to thank for this! Keep up the good work everyone!!!

-M


----------



## danielfranco

Congratulations to the staff for all the great work you do.
Thank you for making this WRF experience possible!!
Fondest regards.
D.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

I extend my congratulations also.


----------



## Mei

Yay, congratulations!!!! 

Mei


----------



## fenixpollo

Right now (30 minutes after the fact), the index page shows that there are 246 registered users on line and 3347 guests.  It would be interesting to see what & when *the record number of registered users* was.

I'm guessing that the spike in visitors is related to the return to school in many countries. Our previous record was reached in June of this year, to coincide with the end of school.

In any case, congratulations to Mike and the forum in general for generating such high-quality language discussion and attracting enough attention that more than three and a half thousand people would visit on an average Wednesday in August.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

It would also be interesting to check somehow the representatives of which countries are the most active or the least active users. And how many of them have we got from each country. One drawback here is that I tried to search for native speakers of particular languages but the system of Search doesn|t provide for that as far as I can see.


----------



## fenixpollo

Check out this thread, Setwale.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks fenixpollo.


----------



## Outsider

Congratulations!


----------



## jester.

Wow, that's great. Congratulations to... ourselves


----------



## ireney

Congratulations for one of the most useful, informative, fun and addictive sites


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Wow!!! This is great! I love this site...


----------



## samarita

well done guys!!!!
congratulations


----------



## Moogey

We broke the barrier again *today* by 178 more than yesterday 



> Most users ever online was 3,793, Today at 11:29 AM.


Wow! Good work!

-M


----------



## la reine victoria

JOLLY DEE!

View attachment 3280



​LRV
Rejoicing in a
much needed
downpour of
rain!​


----------



## jester.

Moogey said:


> We broke the barrier again *today* by 178 more than yesterday



Wow, that's incredible. What's happening here?


----------



## Confused Linguist

Well, I am not surprised, since this is one of the best language resources on the Internet.


----------



## cyanista

And yet a new record - this time more than 4,000. 



> Most users ever online was 4,105, Yesterday at 05:42 PM.


(Time  GMT +2)


----------



## jester.

cyanista said:


> And yet a new record - this time more than 4,000.
> 
> (Time  GMT +2)



 Congratulations to WRF for this great record.


----------



## Alxmrphi

How the hell does this site hold the bandwidth? my god!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Heheh, we broke it again..

The record two days ago was 4,105, and I've just looked now and it was reset to 4,106 yesterday as the new highest.


----------

